
The case for taking AI seriously as a threat to humanity - laurex
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2018/12/21/18126576/ai-artificial-intelligence-machine-learning-safety-alignment
======
megaman8
All this AI risk could be mitigated by not giving them access to any weapons.
AI shouldn't have access to military equipment, gases, explosives or anything
else that poses large scale human risk.

I mean, if you're fridge becomes a million times smarter than you, what's it
going to do? Freeze your food? it doesn't have control over your other devices
so it wouldn't be able to do much to harm you.

~~~
plushpuffin
Good luck confining it to the fridge. Given the horrific security of all our
devices, it wouldn't be very difficult for such an AI to leap from the fridge
to a nearby internet-connected device and then order itself a few hardware
upgrades, including 3D printers, custom-fabricated chips, etc.

